# King Fishing???



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Could you guys tell me what kind of set up I will need to start king fishing? What type of rod and what type of reel? Mono or braided? Please let me know. I would like to hear some opinions I seriously want to try catching some kings. Thanks


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Go buy a TLD 15 and a decent rod and spool with 25 mono. You are set. Outcast will hook you up with the right rod and the rigs etc. you need.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Need a little more info, you going to fish from a boat or pier? In my opinion a reel like a Penn 750 SSM with 20# mono and a 8ft medium spinning rod rated for 15 to 25 # test would be used on either. If you plan on trolling something like stretch 25's then go with a GLD 20 with 30# mono with a rod rated for 20 to 40# test. You will pay around $125 for the spinning outfit and $140 for the trolling. You will use the spinning more often because it is more versital. Also it is a good setup for bull reds and anything else you might come across.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

I do most of my King fishing slow trolling live baits. I'm using 10# braid or 12# mono on Penn 965's/ Calcutta 400's with a 7' med/hvy casting rod or a 4000/5000 size spinning reel on a similar rod, works great... lots of fun. For pulling plugs its 20# mono on a TLD 20, 7' Key Largo 20# "snapper rod".



I do lose my share of fish with these light lines, a risk I'm willing to take. I feel that I get more/better bites and I'm willing to lose a few for the sake of more and bigger bites.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm assuming you he is talking about pier fishing, after all, it is in pier and bridges Q & A ....

any reel with a good drag that will hold a MINIMUM of 250 yards of 15lb mono... don't use braid unless you're willing to pay in blood...

and any 8-9 ft rod in the medium-M/heavy range... depends on the baits you like to throw.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Seems I was paying my usual amount of attention.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captjoshrozier (6/19/2008)*Seems I was paying my usual amount of attention.


it doesn't matter, it's still good info


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I have been trying to post on here for a while but I have trouble with the page making me log in over and over again. I am looking foward to doing some king fishing...


----------

